# Skoda Octavia - Any Thoughts?



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Going tomorrow up to Barnsley to have a look at a used 1.9TDi Octavia with a view to buying it to replace my wife's car. I am not the most mechanically inclined of people (should notice anything too obvious on a test drive), so does anyone have any tips or specific things to look out for?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I'd pay to have the AA or RAC look at it. I can barely kick the tyres properly myself.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Good cars, I believe that they're based on the VW Golf/Passat floorpan & running gear.


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

great cars-bought one for wife and they are terrific value for money,make sure it has full service history.

next car will be the same again!


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

As long as it has FSH and all papers it should be fine. Everything is from VW now so not much can go wrong. I know someone who has had three so that says something.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

You didn't say what year of Octavia.

In general though, the Skoda is a Golf-platform derivative. My Seat Leon 1.9tdi, uses the same engine, and most of the same mechanicals.

The VW 1.9tdi engines are PD (Pumpe-DÃ¼se (Pumped Injector)), so I'd look for a full service history, with all the dealer stamps.

It is vital that the right oil is used in PD engines, or the injectors will get knackered and that's a >Â£1K bill.

If it's only ever been properly serviced by a VW-Group garage, it should be OK, but if you're buying privately, check what oil the owner has put in if they've been topping up between services. If the owner doesn't know what oil they were supposed to use, I'd be concerned.

(The right oils are marked VW approved, my '07 1.9tdi Leon takes 505 01 which will probably be the same on the Skoda, but Google to check the right oil before you go, and if you see a top-up can in the boot, have a peek.)

Aside from that...

Expect it to sound like a tractor from cold-start, until the oil pressure gets up, but when warm and cruising (50-60 in 5th), it should be barely noticeable. It's 'a feature' of PD engines. It will be noisy (compared to a common-rail engine) if laboured, but so what? It's a diesel!

The 1.9tdi also smokes like mad under heavy accelleration (only the 2.0s get a Diesel Particulate Filter, I think), so don't be too concerned if the one you're looking at does too (but lots of smoke all the time could indicate turbo problems).

The Leon has a 'dual-mass-flywheel' clutch to dampen the diesel vibrations, so I'd imagine the Skoda does too. I can feel a 'grating' through the pedal if I pump the clutch (especially with the brake pedal down), and that is a characteristic of the clutch, so again, don't be too concerned about that, it's lovely to use.

All VW engines are favorites for simple modification, so it's worth asking to make sure it's not been 're-mapped' (unless you want more sporty performance). The 105PS 1.9tdi can be re-mapped from just under 110bhp to 130-140bhp just by applying custom code to the ECU (a 're-map'). If it has been, and your insurance company don't know, you could be in poo.

Early Leons were known for clutch problems and hesitation. The former needs a new clutch, the latter an ECU update. Google the Skoda forums and see if the same is true of the Octavia (they're both covered under the manufactuer's warranty though).

Having said all that, the 1.9tdi is a nice torquey engine. You can change up good and early and it pulls really well, you should find it a relaxing car to drive and will feel pretty bomb-proof.


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

^^^^ good advice allround^^^^^

I have a seat toledo with the 1.9tdi as well, should pull like a train in any gear from almost no revs, check the clutch isn't slipping as they do wear quickly if abused.

It is my second 1.9tdi and i would certainly go for another, I am thinking octavia estate next time round myself


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

michaelh said:


> Everything is from VW now so not much can go wrong.


What you should say is that a lot of a VW car is from Skoda  The Czech's comsume the most alcohol of almost any country in the world, there are very few sober people around and they built your car :lol:

I worked there for about 18 months, I frequently visited a factory that made bits that were stamped VW but the only time they saw Germany was when they assembled in a Golf.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Be very wary of an Octavia with thick leather - ish seats - may have been taxi - many private hire cab firms use them, but there is a "taxi" spec with heavy leather type (nuagahyde stuff) seats. Not many companies use them, so again, if it;s a high mileage it may have been a taxi.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Thanks all, I'll bear all this in mind!

Car is 2001, with cloth upholstery (Elegance trim). High mileage, but doesn't have a full service history. The price is good, mind.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

No horror stories about these. The dealer network is consistently rated as one of the best for service. I have a Seat which although is petrol has been a great car. Have had for three years and hasn't missed a beat. Quite fancy one of the new Octavia estates next, the one with the 200bhp turbo engine!


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

be careful if it hasnt got the FSH ,especialy on high milage.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Probably european Police favourite traffic car! Echo all above, from experience Skoda are probably the most reliable of the VAG/Seat/Skoda alliance.


----------

